# Umstieg von PS3 auf PC gaming



## adystorch (6. November 2012)

Hallo miteinander,
ich habe bis jetzt PS3 gespielt und möchte nun auf PC gaming wechseln...da mein Budget begrenzt ist, möchte ich den PC selbst bauen. Darum brauche ich eure Hilfe bei der Komponentensuche! Ich mache dies zum ersten Mal und darum wäre ich froh wenn ihr mir Tipps geben könnt! Ich habe mich im Internet informiert und habe mir Mal eine Auswahl zusammengestellt... Könnt ihr mir sagen ob meine Wahl miteinander kompatibel ist, ob ich was vergessen habe oder was ich besser machen könnte!
Meine Wahl:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3570K BOX, LGA 1155, 4C/4T,
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M PRO, Z77, LGA1155, PCI-E 3.0, SLI/CFX, mATX
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance Blue, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9@1.5V
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX-660 Ti 2GB GDDR5, PCI-E x16 3.0
Festplatte: OCZ Agility 3 120GB, SATA-3, 2.5 Zoll
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS, 22x DVD±R Brenner, SATA
Netzteil: LC Power Green Power LC6600GP2 V2.3 - 600 Watt
Gehäuse: N WIN Dragon Slayer Midi-Tower

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...

Liebe Grüsse Adrian


----------



## Enisra (6. November 2012)

Anstatt dem überstarken Netzteil muss da noch eine Terabyte-Platte rein, in Anbetracht dass die 120 nie ausreichen werden und da du sicher nicht vor hast zu übertackten, solltest eher das Geld in eine Normale Version ohne K und vorallem einen richtigen Kühler investieren, auch wenn seit neuestem der Mythos rum geht, das die ja nur Übertacker bräuchten, was aber Blödsinn ist, das trifft eher auf Wasserkühlungen zu


----------



## adystorch (6. November 2012)

Dass Problem ist, dass in der Beschreibung zur Grafikkarte eine minimale Netzteilstärke von 550 Watt empfohlen wird... und ich denke auch das 120gb nicht reichen aber ich brauche den PC nur zum gamen...


----------



## Enisra (6. November 2012)

ach, die Angaben würde ich eher nur als Richtwert nehmen
Außerdem, in anbetracht dessen das ein Spiel auch seine 15-30 GB groß ist, ist man eher nur laufend am Deinstallieren
Und eine Terabyte-Platte deswegen, weil das P/L-Verhältniss bei den kleineren eher mies ist


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Das passt alles zusammen, die Frage wäre nur:

- willst Du denn übertakten? Wenn nein, dann reicht der i5-3450 völlig aus, der merkbare Unterschied ist minimal. Wenn Du die Option zum Übertakten halten willst, dann würd ich aber noch einen CPU-Kühler für 30-45€ dazubestellen. Auch ohen Übertakten würd ich nen extra Kühler dazunehmen, weil der PC damit leiser ist als mit dem Boxedlüfter. Dann reicht aber locker einer für 20-30€.

- Boards gäb es auch günstigere, selbst wenn Du übertakten willst. Oder hat das Board ein besonderes Feature, das Modelle unter 100€ nicht haben?

- wenn es das Vengeance für ca 35€ ist, dann ist das okay. Wenn es deutlich teurer ist, dann lohnt sich das nicht.

- die GTX 660 Ti ist grad mal so stark wie eine AMD 7870, die Du schon für 200€ bekommst. Zum Preis der GTX 660 Ti kriegst Du wiederum schon die AMD 7950, auch als übertaktete Version für 270€ - die ist dann sogar näher an einer GTX 670 als an einer GTX 660 Ti, und wenn Du speziell die Karte bei caseking oder mindfactory holst, kriegst Du noch Sleeping Dogs, Far Cry 3 und Hitman Absolution gratis dazu als Download über Steam

- die OCZ ist nicht schlecht, aber bei der Samsung 830 oder Crucial m4 bin ich sicher, dass die Top sind. Das sind die beiden zur Zeit meistempfohlenen Modelle. *Eine 128GB SSD allein ohne weitere Festplatte wird aber bei weitem nicht reichen für einen Gamer-PC*, da solltest Du unbedingt noch eine normale Festplatte 3,5 Zoll, 7200U/min (keine eco/green) mit am besten 1000GB dazubestellen. PC-Spiele werden fast komplett auf das Laufwerk installiert, nicht so wie bei der PS3, wo nur Updates und Spielstände auf die Festplatte kommen. Pro Spiel sind bei modernen Titeln 5GB meistens das Minimum, viele brauchen eher 8-12GB, manche noch mehr. Da wäre Deine 128GB SSD schnell voll: windows braucht ca 40GB, einige private Dateien, Musik usw. - selbst wenn Du da wenige "eigene Dateien" hast, passen am Ende vlt noch 5-6 moderne Spiele drauf, viel mehr nicht. Eine SSD ist für Spiele aber nicht nötig, also keine Sorge, dass eine normale Festplatte ein Spiel "bremst" oder so. Eine SSD verlürzt lediglich die Ladezeiten, mehr nicht. Und weniger als 1000GB lohnt sich bei ner Festplatte nicht, da Du da kaum was sparst. btw: ich kauf pro Jahr vlt. 6-8 Spiele, und NUR meine Steam-basierten Spiele brauchen schon 300GB bei mir... *Wenn das Geld für eine zusätzliche Platte nicht reicht: lieber erstmal auf die SSD verzichten!* Eine SSD ist nämlich für die Leistung des PCs kein Mehrwert, sondern steigert "nur" den Komfort und den gefühlten Arbeitsspeed unter Windows, weil vor allem "kleinere" Dinge schnell laden und daher superschnell öffnen wie zB Ordner, Browser, Officeprogramme usw.

- das ist ein "Billignetzteil", da würd ich lieber ein Markenmodell mit 450-500W nehmen für 40-50€. Diese sind trotz der scheinbar geringeren Leistung genau so stark oder sogar besser, weil sie effizienter und zuverlössiger arbeiten. Und die reichen auch locker für ein modernes PC-System, denn wenn Grafikkartenhersteller sagen "600W empfohlen" oder so, dann machen die das eben WEGEN der billigen Netzeile, die erst mit 600W so gut sind wie manch Markenmodell schon mit 400-450W.

- Gehäuse: wenn es Dir optisch gefällt, spricht nichts dagegen. Hat auch schon viele Lüfetr vorverbaut. Ich persönlich würd den 80mm-Lüfter abstecken, da das Gehöuse 1, mehr als genug Lüfter hat und 2. kleinere Lüfter am ehesten Lärm machen


Windows nicht vergessen!


----------



## adystorch (6. November 2012)

wow erst mal vielen dank für die Antwort!!!

wenn ich mit wenig Geld die Möglichkeit habe zu übertakten um mehr Leistung zu erzielen, dann würde ich mir dies gerne offen halten. darum bleibe ich bei dem Prozessor und kaufe mir einen CPU-Kühler.

beim Mainboard brauche ich einfach 2x PCI-E 6Pin Strom darum habe ich dieses ausgesucht jedoch habe ich eine Alternative gefunden, bei der ich einsparen kann. Nämlich die *AsRock Z77 Extreme4-M, Z77, LGA1155, PCI-E 3.0, mATX*, wäre das auch okay?

Für die Grafikkarte habe ich mir die Benchmark Ergebnis genommen bei Battlefield 3, weil ich aufgrund dieses Spiels auf PC wechsle und da schneidet die Btx 660 ti besser ab...

Ich dachte dass eine SSD eine bessere Leistung beim gamen erzielt, wenn dem nicht so ist und nur die Ladezeit länger ist kaufe ich mir eine *Western Digital Caviar Green, 64MB, 1TB, SATA-3* und wenn ich mehr Geld habe kann ich mir immernoch eine SSD leisten.

Das Netzteil bereitet mir immer noch Sorgen, ich habe mir mal die *Super Flower AMAZON SF-450P14HE* angeschaut aber weiss nicht ob dass ein Markenprodukt ist welches ausreicht.?

windows 7 64bit kann ich gratis haben


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

adystorch schrieb:


> beim Mainboard brauche ich einfach 2x PCI-E 6Pin Strom darum habe ich dieses ausgesucht jedoch habe ich eine Alternative gefunden, bei der ich einsparen kann. Nämlich die *AsRock Z77 Extreme4-M, Z77, LGA1155, PCI-E 3.0, mATX*, wäre das auch okay?


 PCIe 6pin hat was mit dem Netzteil zu tun, nicht mit dem Board. Als Board würde ich einfach ein günstiges mit Z77-Chipsatz nehmen, sofern es ansonsten alles nach Wunsch hat - zB genug USB-Ports oder auch Stckplötze falls man eine Soundkarte nachrüsten will oder so. Nimmst Du bewusst µATX? Bei dem ASRock würde der eine PCIe-Steckplatz von der GRafikkarte verdeckt werden, wenn Du die Karte in den obersten PCIe x16-Slot steckst... wobei es sein kann, dass der oberste gar nicht der "Hauptslot" ist, bei manchen Boards ist der untere der mit x16-Speed. 

Hast Du denn einen Shop, wo Du bestellen willst? Könnte da mal schauen, auch wegen Netzteil. 



> Für die Grafikkarte habe ich mir die Benchmark Ergebnis genommen bei Battlefield 3, weil ich aufgrund dieses Spiels auf PC wechsle und da schneidet die Btx 660 ti besser ab...


 BF3 war eine Ausnahme, aber die gilt nicht mehr, denn AMD hat einen neuen Treiber draußen, der speziell bei BF3 15-40% mehr FPS bringt - noch ist der Treiber nur als Beta-Version draußen, aber der kommt dann bald auch als "offzielle" Version. Guckst Du auch hier: AMD Catalyst 12.11 Beta - Performancegewinn für AMD-Grafikkarten dank neuem Treiber und Wissenswertes zum Catalyst-Treibermenü aber selbst wenn das nicht so wäre mit der Steigerung: da müsste man schon extrem auf BF3 gepolt sein und in den nächsten Jahren auch dabei bleiben wollen, wenn man nur deswegen dann Nvidia bevorzugt  




> Ich dachte dass eine SSD eine bessere Leistung beim gamen erzielt, wenn dem nicht so ist und nur die Ladezeit länger ist kaufe ich mir eine *Western Digital Caviar Green, 64MB, 1TB, SATA-3* und wenn ich mehr Geld habe kann ich mir immernoch eine SSD leisten.


 nimm lieber keine Green, denn die reagieren manchmal dann doch etwas träge (wegen Stromsparen), so dass es doch zu Performanceeinbußen kommen kann, wenn beim Spielen eine Kleinigkeit nachgeladen werden muss. Es gibt aber genug normal-schnelle mit 1000GB für 60-70€.


----------



## adystorch (6. November 2012)

ich bestell bei digitec.ch , aber nicht erschrecken in der Schweiz sind die Preise höher 

bezüglich des boards habe ich mir nur überlegt dass ich für mein Gehäuse eine mATX Form brauche dass es passt...okei also wäre die 7950 die bessere Game graka für die Zukunft? haha ja eigentlich bin ich sehr BF3 orientiert jedoch gefällt mir neuestens DayZ auch gut 

Meine Lernkurve geht momentan steil nach oben danke!!! also wir wollen ja Leistung darum nicht Green wie wärs mit *Seagate Barracuda *?


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Ach so, das Gehäuse hat nur µATX? Dann geht natürlich nur ein µATX-Board.

Und die 7950 ist halt echt deutlich besser, wenn man den Durchschnitt sieht, ca 10-15% besser. Als übertaktete Version noch besser, das gleicht dann selbst den Vorteil bei BF3 aus, und wenn das mit dem neuen Treiber dann noch offiziell wird, wäre die 7950 sogar auch in BF3 besser.

Die Seagate Barracuda wäre okay, halt am besten die 7200rpm, 64MB. 

Netzteil: hab mal geschaut, was da auf Lager bei dem Shop ist. zB das be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W. Oder das be quiet! Pure Power L7-530W. Oder das OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 500 Watt, hier bei alternate sehr beliebt und mit vielen Erfahrungen: OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W  das kostet zwar ca 20Fr mehr als das LC, das ist es aber auch wert.


----------



## adystorch (6. November 2012)

Vielen herzlichen Dank!! du hast mir sehr weiter geholfen...muss zwar noch viel lernen, aber anfangen muss wohl jeder klein
ich werde mir deine Empfehlung bezüglich der 7950 zu Herzen nehmen und diese kaufen...und mit deinen Tipps wirds auch mit dem Netzteil klappen...
Nochmals danke für deine Hilfe...


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Kein Problem, kannst ja dann mal bescheid geben, wenn Du den PC hast. Installier aber so was wie Steam oder Origin nicht mit auf die SSD, falls Du doch noch eine holst, weil deren Spiele sonst auch dort gespeichert werden. Kann man zwar glaub ich auch noch ändern, aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## adystorch (6. November 2012)

ich werde sicher Bescheid geben! hoff dass alles gut klappt  du wirst von mir hören...
ich denke für den Anfang werde ich sowieso keine SSD haben und darum installier ich mir steam nicht da drauf...für mich ist sowieso alles neu darum werde ich die SSD auch nicht missen !!


----------



## adystorch (18. November 2012)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe endlich alle meine Komponenten bekommen und hab sofort alles zusammen gebaut. Es hat riesigen Spass gemacht und es war wirklich keine Hexerei, es gab nur Kleinigkeiten welche mich aufhielten... alles funktioniert soweit einwandfrei und dank MSI Afterburner kann ich meine GPU super selber einstellen...
Battlefield und alle anderen Games laufen auf hohen fps. ich bin sehr zufrieden und danke nochmals für die super Tips...Die SSD habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht vermisst! aber ich denke mit der Zeit wenn die Preise etwas gesunken sind, kaufe ich mir dann eine habe ja noch genug Anschlüsse

Mit freundlichen Grüssen Adrian


----------



## currios (18. November 2012)

Kenne einige die jetzt von PS3 auf PC umsteigen, da ist Sony wohl einbischen spät mit einer next Generation Konsole.


----------



## adystorch (18. November 2012)

ja ich muss also sagen sie lassen sich scho zeit bis sie mal mit was neuem kommen. ich bereue auf jeden fall den wechsel nicht! es hat mir einfach nicht mehr gepasst. so sachen wie CS global offensive haben mich extrem genervt!hoff jetzt kommts besser...


----------

